# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Përse e pranova islamin

## ximi_abedini

ALI SELMAN BENOIST, doktor i mjekësisë (Francë)

As profesioni im, doktor i mjekësisë, as familja ime katolike nuk më përgatitën në rrugën shpirtërore. Kjo ndodhi jo pse nuk besoja në Zot, por pse mësimet e krishtera, në veçanti ato katolike, nuk më lejonin të ndieja ekzistencën e Zotit. Ndjenjat e mia si individ, ndaj Zotit, më ndaluan ti besoja parimet e Trinisë (Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë). Si pasojë e kësaj, nuk e pranova hyjninë e Krishtit.
Në atë kohë, krahas faktit se unë nuk kisha kurrfarë njohurie rreth Fesë Islame, isha njëri prej besimtarëve të Monoteizmit, (besimit në një Zot). Ekziston vetëm një Zot, i Cili nuk ka shok. Kjo shprehet qartë në Kuranin e Shenjtë, në suren El-Ihlas:
Në Emër të All-lahut, Bamirësit të Përgjithshëm, Mëshirëplotit!
Thuaj: Ai është All-llahu, Një i Vetmi. All-llahu është mbrojtës i gjithkujt. Nuk ka lindur, as sështë i lindur. Askush Atij nuk i përngjan.
Në fillim më duhet të them: E pranova Fenë Islame për shkaqe metafizike dhe medituese. Por, ka edhe arsye të tjera që më shtynë ta pranoj Islamin, e ato janë:

- Mospranimi i klerit që pretendon se ka fuqinë që ti falë mëkatet në vend të Zotit, qoftë i lavdëruar. I refuzova kategorikisht ritet katolike, sepse ato janë pagane, me prejardhje nga popujt primitivë të cilët i adhuronin idhujt.

- Krishterimi nuk përshkruan asgjë për pastrimin para lutjes. Kjo më duket si një fyerje ndaj Zotit, i Cili na ka dhuruar shpirtin dhe trupin, për të cilët ne nuk kemi të drejtë të mos kujdesemi.

- Në të njëjtën kohë, më dukej se Islami i përshtatet natyrës njerëzore. Por, arsyeja kryesore që më nxiti ta pranoj Fenë Islame është Kurani i Madhërueshëm.
E studiova Kuranin me shumë kujdes, para se të bëhem musliman, dhe atë studim e bëra me shpirtin kritik të një intelektuali perëndimor. Më duhet të përmend edhe veprën monu-mentale Le Phenomene Coranique (Fenomeni Kuranor) të Malik Ibn Nebiut, vepër e cila më bindi se Kurani është Shpallje e Zotit.
Janë disa ajete të veçanta në Kuran që iu shpallën Muhammedit (a.s.), katërmbëdhjetë shekuj më parë, të cilat dukeshin si gjëra të pabesueshme, por shkencëtarët më të njohur bashkëkohorë i provuan dhe gjatë hulumtimeve të tyre zbuluan se ato janë të vërteta.
Kurani më bindi të besoj në pjesën e dytë të Fjalës së Dëshmisë, se Muhammedi (a.s.) është i Dërguar i Zotit. Kjo qe arsyeja që unë u paraqita në Xhaminë e Parisit, Francë, dhe dek¬larova se po bëhem musliman. Me ndihmën e imamit të xha-misë u regjistrova në listën e muslimanëve. Zgjodha një emër islam dhe tani quhem Ali Selman.
Jam shumë i lumtur në Fenë Islame. Edhe një herë dekla-roj:
Dëshmoj se ska zot tjetër veç All-llahut dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është i Dërguari i Tij.

----------


## injejti

ALLAHU e baft ket njeri prej banorve te Xhenetit, ashtu edhe ty qe e sjelle ket tregim ketu

----------


## ganimet

Pa dashur Allahu xh .h nuk mundemi me qen te arsyshem .Sa me shum i afrohemi Zotit shum me teper na ofrohet ,Lum ata njerz qe kerkojn arsyjen sepse do e gjejn.Allahu te shperbleft ximi edhe abedinit per ket lajm qe solle ,sepse nji musliman kure merr rrugen e drejt esht per tu gezu gjith besimtaret.pra Allahu e shperbleft vllaun ton Ali Selman po ishalla sna del si laramon.

----------


## ximi_abedini

Si e pranova Islamin – Nga motra e juaj Medina  	 



 Unë çdoherë e kam besuar Zotin prej që e mbajë në kujtesë të kaluarën. Nëna ime ka qënë katolike, besimtare e fortë. Kështuqë, unë kam jetuar dhe jam rritur në një familje katolike.

    Pas disa kohëve ka dashur All-llahu që të takohem me një djalosh emigrant nga Kosova, me të cilin edhe jam martuar dhe kam jetuar me te 10 vite si katolike.

    Ai gjithherë ishte musliman, mirëpo ai në fillim të takimit nuk e falte namazin rregullisht. Ai linte parimin kryesor për një besimtar musliman, që është t'i nënshtrohesh All-llahut me ibadet, pasiqë mu për këtë na ka krijuar Ai. Siç thotë All-llahu i Madhëruar: "Unë nuk i krijova xhindet dhe njerëzit për tjetër pos që të më adhurojnë." [Edh-Dharijat, 56] Mëgjithate, ai e ndjente vetën keq se pse nuk e kryen këtë obligim dhe çdoherë kishte shpresën se një ditë do t'ia fillojë. All-llahu nga mëshira e Tij, na ofroi të dyve, mua dhe atë afër Tij. All-llahu Ekber – All-llahu është më i madhi.

        Çdoherë e kam dashur profetin Isa – Jezusin, aq fortë saqë ashtu kemi mësuar se ai ka qenë një i dërguar nga ana e Zotit dhe djalë i Tij. Kështu kam besuar derisa lexova Librin e Shenjtë – Kur'anin ku thotë All-llahu: "S'ka dyshim se All-llahu nuk e falë (mëkatin) t'i përshkruash Atij rival (idhujtarinë), e përpos këtij (mëkati) ia falë kujt të do. Kush i përshkruan All-llahut rival, ai ka trilluar një mëkat të madh." [En-Nisa, 48]

        "Pra, përpos All-llahut mos lut zot tjetër e të bëhesh prej të dënuarve." [Esh-Shura, 213]

        "Thuaj i lutëm Zotit tim dhe nuk i shoqëroj Atij askënd!" [El-Xhind, 20]

        "Kush i bën shok All-llahut, All-llahu ia ndalon Atij mirësitë e xhennetit dhe vendqëndrimi i tij është zjarri." [El-Maide, 72]

        Dhe lexova hadithet e Pejgamberit [sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem]: "Kush adhuron dikë tjetër përpos All-llahut dhe vdes në këtë gjendje hyn në zjarrë." [Muslimi]

        "Mëkati më i madh është t'i shoqërosh All-llahut dikë tjetër." [Muslimi]

        "Kush vdes duke i bërë shok All-llahut hyn në zjarr." [Muslimi]

        Këto dhe argumente të shumta si këto që më bënë të bindem me Islamin.

        Falënderimet i takojnë All-llahut që e dërgoi të Dërguarin e fundit [sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem] që t'na udhëzojë dhe t'na njerrë nga errësira në dritë, në rrugën më të drejtë.

        Lus All-llahun që t'më falë mua dhe t'i udhëzojë të gjithë ata që nuk e njohin All-llahun ashtu siç e meriton të adhurohet dhe t'i drejtojë zemrat e tyre në fenë e pastër, Islamin dhe ta njohin All-llahun dhe profetin e tyre të fundit ashtu siç e meritojnë.

        Ka prej njerëzve, që nga mosdija e tyre që kanë e fyejn Pejgamberin [sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem], por All-llahu është Ai, që e ndryshon gjendjen dhe e udhëzon kënd të dojë Ai.

        Unë e falënderoj All-llahun që më bëri ta gjejë besimin e vërtetë dhe ta njoh profetin e fundit, Muhamedin [sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem].

        All-llahu më ka udhëzuar hap pas hapi dhe këtu kam parë, elhamdulilah, që Ai na do, apo i do robët e vet dhe na përgjigjet neve.

        Dhuntitë e Tija janë të shumta. Njëra nga ata është se na ka gëzuar me një vajzë, elhamdulilah,  gjatë kohës që ende isha e krishtere. Shpesh herë rrjedhin lotët kur i kujtojë të mirat që na i ka dhuruar. Inshallah do të mundohem që të jem sa më shumë besnike ndaj urdhërave të Tija, me të cilat na ka obliguar, që këto gjithsesi janë në të mirën tonë.

        E lindja e vajzës, ashtu siç thashë më herët, kur unë isha ende e krishtere. Në këtë kohë bashkëshorti më tregoi për një webfaqe të Islamit në gjuhen suedeze. Sa herë që lexojsha ndesha qetësim shpirtëror, çdo ajet palohej në zemrën time duke u dalluar e bardha nga e zeza, duke e parë se si duhet të jetë një rob i All-llahut dhe e vetmja rrugë që i afrohet me dashuri All-llahut ishte feja Islame.

        Kështuqë kam gjetur lumturinë në 5 kohet e namazit dhe takimin me Krijuesin, ashtu siç na ka porositur me mbulesë Islame (hixhabin). Pra, këto janë prej obligimesh të All-llahut, janë të lehta për t'i kryer dhe këto i kam ndje disi në vete: Medina, kjo është dhuratë nga Unë, që të jeshë sa më afër Meje.

        Kur vendosa që të bëhem muslimane ju afrova një ditë bashkëshortit tim dhe i thashë se unë dua të bëhëm muslimane dhe ta pranoj All-llahun Zot të vetëm, duke mos e shoqëruar në adhurim me askënd tjetër dhe ta pranoj Muhamedin [sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem] të dërguar dhe rob të All-llahut dhe Pejgamber të fundit. Në këtë moment bashkëshorti mbeti i habitur dhe gati se nuk me besonte. Ishte aq i gëzuar nga këto fjalë saqë deshi All-llahu që edhe ai të bëhët një musliman i mirëfilltë.

        Kështu pra unë e pranova Islamin, elhamdulilah, falënderimet i takojnë vetëm All-llahut.

        Në përfundim dua të them se e vetmja e vërtetë nga të gjitha religjonet është Islami. Ashtu siç ka thënë All-llahu: "Feja e vetme e pranuar tek All-llahu është Islami. U kundërshtuan ata që u është dhënë libri, pasi që u erdhi e vërteta, nga zilia mes vete. E kush mohon argumentet e All-llahut, (le ta dijë se) All-llahu (ia) llogaritë shpejtë."  [Ali Imran, 19]

        Në fund lus All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] që njerzimit t'ua mundësojë ta kuptojnë këtë!

----------


## ximi_abedini

si e pranoj islamin jusuf islam(ket stivens)

E gjitha që do të them është ajo që tanimë e dini, të konfirmoj atë që tanimë e dini, porosinë e të Dërguarit (Paqja qoftë mbi të) ashtu siç u dha nga Zoti – fenë e vërtetë. Si qenie njerëzore na u është dhënë vetëdije dhe detyrë që na ka vendosur në krye të krijimit. 

Njeriu është krijuar për të qenë zëvendës i Zotit mbi Tokë dhe është me rëndësi të kuptojmë obligimin të shpëtojmë veten nga të gjitha iluzionet dhe të përgatitemi për jetën tjetër. Secili që humb këtë mundësi nuk do të ketë mundësi tjetër, të kthehet prapa përsëri, pasi që në Kur’anin e madhërishëm thuhet se kur njeriu do të sillet në llogari ai do të thotë: « O Zot, na kthe prapa dhe na jep edhe një mundësi », kurse Zoti do të thotë « Nëse ju kthej prapa, ju do të veproni njëjtë ».

Edukimi im i hershëm 

U solla në botën moderne të luksit dhe në jetën e lartë të shou-biznesit. Linda në shtëpi të krishtere, por ne e dimë se fëmija lind në natyrën e tij origjinale – janë prindërit e tij të cilët e shpien në njërën apo tjetrën fe. Mua mu dha kjo fe (krishterimi) dhe mendoja në këtë mënyrë. Mua mu kishte mësuar se Zoti ekziston, por se nuk ka kontakt direkt me Zotin, pra ne duhej të bënim kontakt me Atë përmes Jezusit – në fakt Ai ishte dera për tek Zoti. Pak a shumë kjo ishte e pranueshme nga unë, por këtë nuk e gëlltita të tërën.

Kam shikuar disa nga statujat e Jezusit, ato ishin vetëm buste pa jetë. Dhe kur thanë se Zoti është TRE, unë u ngatërrova edhe më shumë, por nuk mund të debatoja. Pak a shumë e besoja atë sepse duhej të kisha respekt për besimin e prindërve. 

Pop-Star 

Gradualisht unë u largova nga ky edukim fetar. Fillova të merrem me muzikë. Doja të bëhem yll i madh. Të gjitha këto gjëra i kisha parë në filma dhe mediet më kishin kapluar dhe ndoshta mendoja se kjo ishte Zoti im, synimi për të bërë para. Kisha një xhaxha i cili kishte një veturë të bukur. “Mirë”- thash, “ai e ka arritur këtë. Ai ka shumë para.” Njerëzit rreth meje ndikuan në mua që të mendoja se kjo është kjo, kjo botë ishte Zoti i tyre.

Atë herë vendosa se kjo ishte jeta për mua, të bëj shumë para, të kem ‘jetë të mire’. Tani shembujt e mi ishin pop-yjet. Fillova të shkruaj këngë, por thellë në meje kisha ndjenjë për humaniteti, ndjenjën se nëse do të bëhesha i pasur do t’i ndihmoja ata në nevojë. (Në Kur’an thuhet se ne bëjmë premtimet, por kur bëjmë diçka duam të përqendrohemi në të dhe bëhemi lakmitar.)

Pra, ndodhi që u bëra shumë i famshëm. Isha akoma i ri, fotoja dhe emri im gjendej në të gjitha mediet. Ata më bënë më të madh se sa jeta, pra doja të jetoja më i madh se sa jeta dhe mënyra e vetme për të arritur këtë ishte të dehesha (me alkoole dhe droga).

Në spital

Pas një viti sukses financiar dhe jete «të lartë», u sëmura shumë, kisha TB dhe u desh të shtrihesha në spital. Atëherë ishte koha kur fillova të mendoj: Çka do të ndodh me mua? Isha unë vetëm trup dhe synimi i jetës ishte të kënaqja këtë trup ? Unë kuptova se kjo fatkeqësi ishte një bekim që Allahu më dha mua, mundësi për të hapur sytë – « Pse jam këtu? Pse jam në shtrat?” – pastaj fillova të kërkoj disa nga përgjigjet. Në atë kohë kisha interesim të madh në misticizmin lindor. Fillova të lexoj dhe gjëja e parë mbi të cilën u vetëdijesova ishte vdekja dhe se shpirti vazhdon nuk ndalon. Ndjeva se mora rrugën e lumturisë dhe arritjeve të larta. Fillova të meditoj, madje u bëra edhe vegjetarian. Tani besoja në « fuqinë e paqes dhe lules” dhe kjo ishte tendencë e përgjithshme. Por, ajo që besoja në mënyrë të veçantë ishte se unë nuk isha vetëm trup. Ky vetëdijesim arriti në mua në spital.

Një ditë derisa po ecja dhe më zuri shiu, fillova të vrapoj të strehohem dhe kuptova, “Prit pak, trupi po më laget, trupi po më thotë se po lagem.” Kjo më bëri të mendoj të thosha se trupi është si gomar dhe duhet të trajnohet se ku duhet të shkojë. Përndryshe, gomari do të të çojë atje ku të dojë.

Pastaj kuptova se kisha vullnet, dhuratë nga Zoti: ndjek vullnetin e Zotit. Isha i fascinuar nga terminologjia e re që mësoja në religjionin lindor. Deri tani isha ngopur me krishterimin. Përsëri fillova të bëja muzikë, kësaj here fillova të pasqyroja mendimet e mia. Mbaj mend tekstin e një këngës sime. Shkon kështu: ”Sikur ta dija, sikur ta dija çka e bën parajsën, çka e bën ferrin. A do Të njoh në shtratin tim a në një qeli të pluhurosur gjersa të tjerët arrijnë hotelin e madh?” (origjinal anglisht: "I wish I knew, I wish I knew what makes the Heaven, what makes the Hell. Do I get to know You in my bed or some dusty cell while others reach the big hotel?") dhe e dija se isha në rrugën e drejtë.

Gjithashtu shkrova dhe një këngë tjetër, “Rruga për të gjetur Zotin jashtë”. U bëra edhe më i famshëm në botën e muzikës. Me të vërtetë kisha kohë të vështirë sepse po bëhesha i pasur dhe i famshëm dhe në të njëjtën kohë sinqerisht kërkoja të Vërtetën. Atëherë arrita fazën kur vendosa se budizmi ishte i drejtë dhe fisnik, por nuk isha i gatshëm të e lija botën. Isha shumë i lidhur me botën dhe nuk isha i përgatitur të bëhesha murg dhe të izoloja veten nga shoqëria.

Provova Zen dhe Çing, numerologjinë, kartat taro dhe astrologjinë. Provova t’i kthehesha Biblës dhe nuk mund të gjeja asgjë. Në këtë kohë nuk dija asgjë mbi Islamin dhe atëherë atë që e shoh si mrekulli ndodhi. Vëllai im kishte vizituar xhaminë në Jerusalem dhe ishte impresionuar shumë nga ajo se në njërën anë pulsonte nga jeta (jo sikur kishat dhe sinagogat që ishin të zbrazëta), në anën tjetër mbizotëronte një atmosferë paqeje dhe qetësie.

Kur’ani 

Kur u kthye në Londër solli një kopje Kur’ani të përkthyer të cilën ma dha mua. Ai nuk u bë musliman, por ndjeu diçka në këtë fe dhe mendoi se ndoshta dhe unë mund të gjejë diçka në të.

Dhe kur mora librin, udhëheqës që do të më sqaronte gjithçka – kush isha, cili ishte qëllimi i jetës, cili ishte realiteti dhe si do të jetë realiteti dhe nga kam ardhur – kuptova se ky ishte besimi i vërtetë, besim jo në kuptimin si e kupton Perëndimi atë, jo vetëm lloj për moshën e vjetër. Në Perëndim, kushdo që do të përqafojë një fe dhe të e bëjë atë rrugë të vetme të jetës konsiderohet fanatik. Nuk isha fanatik, fillimisht isha hutuar mes trupit dhe shpirtit. Pastaj kuptova se trupi dhe shpirti nuk janë larg dhe nuk duhet shkuar në male për të qenë religjioz. Duhet të përcjellim vullnetin e Zotit. Pastaj mund të ngrihemi më lart se engjëjt. Gjëja e parë që tani doja të bëja ishte të bëhesha musliman.

Kuptova se çdo gjë i takon Zotit, se Atë nuk e kaplon gjumi. Ai krijoi çdo gjë. Tani fillova të humbas krenarinë në mua, sepse deri tani mendoja se arsye përse ishte këtu ishte për shkak të madhështisë sime. Por, tani kuptova se unë nuk e kisha krijuar veten dhe i gjithë qëllimi që isha këtu ishte të merrja mësimin që ishte përsosur nga besimi që e njohim si Islam. Në këtë kohë fillova të zbuloj besimin tim. U ndjeva se isha musliman. Në leximin e Kur’anit kuptova se të gjithë të dërguarit e Zotit sollën porosinë e njëjtë. Pse atëherë ishin jehudët dhe të krishterët ndryshe? Tani e dija se si jehudët nuk e pranonin Jezusin si të dërguar dhe se kishin ndryshuar fjalën e tij. Edhe të krishterët keqkuptuan fjalën e Zotit dhe e quajtën Jezusin djalë të Zotit. Çdo gjë kishte aq shumë kuptim. Kjo është bukuria e Kur’anit, kërkon të të ndikojë dhe arsyetojë dhe jo të adhurosh Diellin ose Hënën, por Atë i Cili krijoi gjithçka. Kur’ani kërkon që njeriu të reflektojë mbi diellin dhe hënën dhe krijimi i Zotit është i përgjithshëm. E kuptoni sa ka dallim dielli nga hëna? Kanë largësi të ndryshme nga Toka, por na duken në madhësi të njëjtë neve, ndonjëherë na duket sikur përputhen.

Edhe kur shumë astronautë shkojnë në hapësirë shohin madhësinë e parëndësishme të Tokës dhe pafundësinë e hapësirës. Ata bëhen shumë religjiozë pasi kanë parë Shenjat e Allahut.

Pasi lexova Kur’anin më tej, fliste për lutjen, butësinë dhe bamirësinë. Akoma nuk isha musliman, por ndjeva se e vetmja përgjigje për mua ishte Kur’ani dhe se Zoti ma kishte dërguar mua dhe e mbaja fshehtas. Kur’ani gjithashtu flet | fillova të e kuptoja në një nivel tjetër, ku thotë: “Ata që besojnë nuk marrin jobesimtarët për miq dhe besimtarët janë vëllezër”, tani doja t’i takoja vëllezërit e mi muslimanë.

Konvertimi

Tani vendosa të udhëtoja për në Jerusalem (sikur kishte bërë vëllai). Në Jerusalem, shkova në xhami dhe u ula. Një njeri më pyeti se çfarë doja. I thash se isha musliman. Me pyeti se si quhesha. I thash “Stivens”. Ishte konfuz. Pastaj iu bashkëngjita namazit, megjithëse jo me aq sukses. Pas kthimit në Londër takova një motër të quajtur Nafisa. I tregova se doja të përqafoja Islamin dhe ajo më drejtoi tek “Xhamia e Re në Regent”. Ishte viti 1977, rreth një vit e gjysmë pasi kisha marr Kur’anin.

Tani kisha kuptuar se duhej shpëtuar nga krenaria ime, të shpëtoja nga Iblisi dhe të përballesha me një drejtim. Kështu që të Premten pas xhumasë shkova tek imami dhe shpalla besimin. Keni para jush dikë që kishte arritur famë dhe pasuri, por udhëzimi ishte diçka që më shpëtoi, pavarësisht sa shumë jam munduar derisa mu shfaq Kur’ani. Tani e kuptoj se mund të kem kontakt të drejtpërdrejtë me Zotin, jo sikur të krishterët ose fetë tjera. Sikur më tha një grua hinduse: “Ti nuk e kupton hinduizmin. Ne besojmë në një Zot, ne përdorim këto objekte (idhujt) vetëm për tu koncentruar.“ Ajo thoshte se për të arritur Zotin, duhet krijuar bashkëpunëtorë, që janë idhujt për qëllim. Islami largon të gjitha këto pengesa. E vetmja gjë që dallon besimtarët nga jobesimtarët është namazi. Ky është procesi i pastrimit.

Së fundi dua të them se çdo gjë që bëj është për kënaqësinë e Allahut dhe lutem që të fitoni frymëzim nga përvoja ime. Për më tepër, do të doja të theksoja se nuk kisha kontakt me asnjë musliman para se të përqafoja Islamin. Lexova Kur’anin dhe kuptova se asnjë njeri nuk është i përsosur. 

Islami është i përkryer dhe nëse imitojmë sjelljet e të Dërguarit të Shenjtë (paqja qoftë mbi të) do të jemi të suksesshëm. Allahu na udhëzoftë që të ndjekim rrugën e popullit të Muhammedit (s.a.v.s.) Ashtu qoftë! (Amin!)

----------


## ximi_abedini

Kjo ngjarje është e nxjerrur nga interneti, ku një grua thotë se e ka parë një vajzë në xhami, në një qytet të vogël të Amerikës, e cita lexonte Kur’anin me komentim në gjuhën angleze, i ka dhënë selam e që ia ka kthyer me buzëqeshje. U ul pranë saj, filluan të bisedojnë e pas një kohe të shkurtër u bënë dy shoqe të mira. Një natë derisa ishin duke shëtitur , ajo i tregoi shoqes së saj se si e përqafoi fenë Islame. Pra ta dëgjojmë këtë ngjarje:


Tregon kjo vajzë:

“Kam jetuar në një familje amerikane çifute, e përçarë mes veti, dhe pasi që u shkurorëzua babai nga nëna, u martua me një grua tjetër, dhe kështu filluan problemet. Pas kësaj ngjarjeje vendosa të largohem nga shtëpia e atëherë isha 17 vjeçare, dhe u vendosa në republikën tjetër, ku takova të rinj dhe të reja nga arabët të cilët ishin të ndershëm e bujarë, dhe në fytyrat e tyre vazhdimisht vërehej buzëqeshje, mirëpo unë shoqërimin me arabët nuk e kam dashur për shkak se i urreja.

Në anën tjetër nuk isha e kënaqur me jetën time e gjithashtu nuk ndieja qetësi dhe prehje, përkundrazi ndieja ngushtim dhe humbje, dhe për këtë arsye vendosa që t’i kthehem fesë time ashtu që të gjejë qetësi shpirtërore e gjithashtu të kem vullnet për jetë, por çifutët me fenë e tyre nuk më bindën, sepse është fe që nuk e respekton gruan, nuk e respekton njeriun, fe që e urrejta, e që gjeta në të prapambeturi, e gjithashtu në qoftë se të intereson diç nuk gjen përgjegje. Pas kësaj pranova krishterimin, mirëpo krishterimi kishte më shumë kundërthënie në disa gjëra që nuk i pranon mendja, e që kërkojnë prej nesh t’i nënshtrohemi dhe t’i pranojmë këto gjëra. Kam pyetur shumë si ka mundësi ta mbyt Zoti birin e vet? Si lind Ai? Si mund të ketë feja jonë tre zota e nuk e shohim asnjërin prej tyre? U demoralizova, e lashë çdo gjë por e dija se ka krijues, dhe çdo natë mendoja deri në agim. Një natë, para agimit desha të bëjë vetëvrasje nga gjendja e keqe që mbretëronte tek unë. çdo gjë ishte e pakuptimtë për mua, shiu binte pandërprerë sikur të ishte burg që më rrethon, gjithësia rreth meje më mbytëte, pra derisa qëndroja pranë dritares në një shtëpi ta braktisur gjeta veten duke e lutur Zotin: 0 Zot e di se je këtu, e di se më do mua, unë jam e braktisur, unë jam krijesë e jote e dobët, më udhëzo në rrugën Tënde, o më udhëzo o më mbyt. Qajta me të madhe derisa më kishte zënë gjumi. Në mëngjes u ngrita me zemër të hapur, një ndjenjë e huaj për mua. Dola si zakonisht të kërkojë furnizim, ndoshta do të gjejë dikë të ma paguaj mëngjesin apo të pastrojë enë e të marrë pak të holla. U takova me një djalosh arab, me të cilin bisedova gjatë, e ky kërkoi nga unë që pas mëngjesit të shkoj tek ai, në shtëpinë e tij dhe më ofroi të jetojë me të. Shkova tek ai dhe derisa ishim duke ngrënë drekë, pirë dhe qeshur hyri një djalosh me mjekër i cili quhej Sead, siç e mësova nga shoku im i cili i habitur e thirri me këtë emër. E kapi për dore shokun tim dhe e largoi nga banesa, dhe mbeta unë e frikësuar përballë një terroristi, fundamentalisti. Mirëpo ky nuk bëri asgjë të jashtëzakonshme, por kërkoi nga unë me shumë respekt dhe edukatë të shkojë në shtëpinë time. I thashë atij se unë nuk kam shtëpi. Ai më shikoi me dhembje, e këtë e vërejta në fytyrën e tij, e pastaj më tha: “Mirë, rri këtu këtë natë (ishte shumë ftohtë), merri këto të holla dhe të nesërmën shko , e që këto të holla do të të ndihmojnë derisa të gjeshë punë.” Posa deshi të dalë, e falënderova dhe i thashë: “Unë do të dalë e ti rri këtu, por më trego të lutem përse u solle ashtu me shokun tënd, ndërsa me mua ke sjellje tjetër. U ul dhe filloi të flasë, gjersa shikimi i tij ishte vazhdimisht i ulur: shkak i kësaj sjellje është Islami, i ndalon veprat e këqija: ndalon vetminë me gratë e huaja, pirjen e alkoolit, nxitë në bamirësi, në sjellje – edukatë të mirë.

U shtanga nga habia, a janë këta për të cilët thuhet se janë terroristë, i mendoja se mbajnë armë dhe vrasin çdonjërin që u del para. Kështu më kishin mësuar mediat amerikane. i thashë: “Dua të më mësosh më shumë për Islamin?” Më tha: “Do të shkojmë së bashku tek një familje fetare muslimane, do të qëndroshë aty dhe besoj se ata do të mësojnë për çdo të mirë?” Shkuam tek ajo familje në ora dhjetë të mbrëmjes, të cilët na pritën shumë mirë. Kështu fillova të shtrojë pyetje për gjërat të cilat më mundonin qysh moti, ndërsa Doktor Sulejmani, i zoti i shtëpisë, përgjigjej derisa u binda plotësisht, u binda se e gjeta atë që e kërkoja si përgjigje në pyetjet që i kisha.

Fe e qartë, e pastër, që përputhet me natyrën e njeriut, nuk gjeta asnjë vështirësi të besoja çdo gjë që dëgjova, sepse të gjitha ishin të vërteta. Kur e pranova Islamin ndjeva një ringjallje të papërshkrueshme, dhe po atë ditë e vendosa mbulesën (hixhabin).

Në ora një të mesnatës, zonja e shtëpisë më vendosi në dhomën më të bukur, dhe më tha: “Kjo është dhoma jote, rri në të sa të duash.” Pas kësaj më vërejti se isha duke shikuar në dritare, e buzëqeshur e të njëjtën kohë më rridhnin lotët. Më pyeti për këtë gjendje në të cilën isha, i thashë: “Mbrëmë, saktësisht në këtë kohë qëndroja pranë dritares dhe lutja Zotin, o të më udhëzojë në rrugën e drejtë, o të më mbys. Më udhëzoi dhe më nderoi, ndërsa unë tani jam muslimane. Kjo është e vërteta, kjo është e vërteta.” Atëherë zonja e shtëpisë më përqafojë dhe filloi të qajë së bashku me mua."

----------


## ximi_abedini

si e pranoj islamin
DONALD S. ROCKWEL, poet, kritik letrar (SHBA)


Rrezet e Dritës së Vërtetë, rrezet e Fesë Islame, po depërtojnë në çdo skaj të botës, bile edhe në shtetin më të zhvilluar, më të fuqishëm e më demokratik, siç e konsiderojnë veten Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Listës së gjatë iu shtua edhe një musliman amerikan me emrin Donald S. Rockwell, i cili është poet dhe kritik i njohur letrar në Amerikë.
Për ç’arsye e pranoi Fenë Islame ky i konvertuar amerikan, tregon deklarata e tij të cilën e botoi shtypi amerikan, dhe ai i Lindjes së Mesme.
Muslimani i ri amerikan, Donald S. Rockwell, thotë: 
“Janë disa arsye themelore që më tërhoqën ta pranoj Fenë Islame, por më kryesoret janë: thjeshtësia, atmosfera e qetë që mbizotëron nëpër xhami, besnikëria e besimtarëve muslimanë, frymëzimi i tyre dhe besimi që ata kanë në All-llahun, të Cilit i përgjigjen pesë herë në ditë, posa e dëgjojnë ftesën (ezanin) për lutje (namaz).
Kur vendosa të pranoja Islamin, zbulova arsye të thella që i vërtetojnë këto fenomene, ndërmjet të cilave është thjeshtësia e jetës së Pejgamberit Muhammed (a.s.), i cili këshillohej me bashkëpunëtorët e tij, ndezi dashurinë e mirësinë ndër bashkëkohasit, i rregulloi të drejtat e grave etj.
Këto mësime e porosi, si dhe shumë të tjera, më bindën ta pranoja Fenë Islame. Muhammedi (a.s.) erdhi me një fe e cila është sistem i përsosur për një jetë të natyrshme, e jo besimi i verbër...
Toleranca e Fesë Islame ndaj besimeve të tjera e bën për vete çdo kërkues e gjurmues të lirisë e të së vërtetës. Muhammedi (a.s.) i urdhëronte besimtarët muslimanë, siç porosit Kur’ani, që besimtarët hebrenj dhe të krishterë (Ehli Kitab), pra ata që i kanë Librat hyjnorë, të nderohen në besimet e ty-re! Kjo porosi dhe ky nderim ndaj mësimeve të Abrahamit (Ibrahimit), Mojsiut (Musaut), Krishtit (Isait), paqja e shpëtimi i Zotit qofshin mbi të gjithë ata si të Dërguar të Zotit, pa dyshim është një cilësi superiore në krahasim me religjionet e tjera.
Çlirimi e pastrimi absolut nga idhujtaria është një argument që shpreh fuqishëm pastërtinë dhe madhështinë e Fesë Islame. Mësimet e Muhammedit (a.s.) nuk udhëhiqen nga flaka e fanatizmit, por nga drita e arsyes. Kur’ani, Libri i Shenjtë, qëndron i pandryshuar që nga koha e Muhammedit (a.s.), kur iu zbulua, pa iu ndryshuar asnjë shkronjë, asnjë shprehje, asnjë fjalë! Kujdesi për shëndetin personal e sho-qëror si dhe pastërtia ishin disa prej porosive kryesore të Pejgamberit të dashur...
Kur i vizitoja xhamitë në Stamboll, Damask, Jerusalem, Fes, Algjer dhe në qytete të tjera të vendeve islame, më kaplonte një ndjenjë e fuqishme për Fenë Islame, sepse thjeshtësia e tyre përmbushte praninë Hyjnore më tepër se çdo rit, pikturë, skulpturë ose muzikë që kanë tempujt e tjerë...
Unë gjithmonë jam magjepsur nga Demokracia Islame. I varfri dhe i pasuri janë në një rrafsh në obligimet fetare, në namaz, para Zotit, në xhami, ku i luten Atij, e adhurojnë, i nënshtrohen vullnetit të Tij me përvuajtje, etj.
Muslimanët nuk e pranojnë ndërmjetësinë ndërmjet njeriut si krijesë dhe Zotit si krijues, as rrëfimin ose të rrëfyerit.
Muslimanët Zotin e quajnë Krijues Fuqiplotë të Gjithësisë dhe Burim të Ekzistencës, pra nuk pranojnë ndërmjetës nga prijësit fetarë ose të tjerë.
Vëllazërimi i besimtarëve, humaniteti, solidariteti pa dallim ngjyre, race a gjinie, janë disa nga arsyet kryesore që më inkurajuan në pranimin e Fesë Islame.

----------


## uvejsa



----------


## uvejsa



----------


## uvejsa



----------


## uvejsa



----------


## uvejsa

Dhe natyrshem, pas konvertimit te njerezve, konvertohen edhe objektet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## uvejsa



----------


## uvejsa



----------


## ximi_abedini

si e pranoj islamin
FADLULLAH WILMONT, historian (Australi)

Religjioni në shumë vise të Australisë, ku unë kam lindur, nuk luan ndonjë rol të rëndësishëm në jetën e njerëzve. Shumica e banorëve të saj janë ateistë. Në këtë mjedis jam rritur.
Kur i fillova studimet në universitet lexova disa libra shken-corë. Njëri prej tyre ishte vepër e autorit frëng, La Come de Llet, në të cilën shtrohej një çështje jetësore: A është e mundshme që jeta të ketë filluar rastësisht? Ky libër më vuri përballë kësaj pyetjeje: Si filloi jeta? Deri atëherë nuk besoja në asnjë religjion, por fillova të mendoj se përveç krijimit duhet të ekzistojë edhe një fuqi e madhe, e kjo fuqi është ajo e Zotit.
Më vonë u detyrova të largohem nga fshati dhe u vendosa në kryeqytet, ku edhe fillova të punoj në një bankë. Në atë kohë ba¬noja në një familje të krishterë, në të vërtetë shpirtërisht religjioze.
Në këtë familje fillova të mësoj e të ndiej se religjioni vërtet ekziston dhe se qenka e nevojshme që njeriu të jetë fetar. Feja e përmirëson njeriun, sjelljet e tij dhe njëkohësisht e furnizon me kënaqësi psikologjike. Të gjitha këto ndikuan dhe u bëra i krish¬terë. Përpiqesha të isha i krishterë sa më i mirë. Fillova të shkoj në kishë, të lutem dhe isha shumë aktiv në aktivitetet e krishtera. Fillova ta studioj thellësisht krishtërimin, por derisa lexova librin “Commentaries on the Bible”, i cili shpjegon çdo gjë që thuhet në Bibël. Gjatë leximit vura re shumë kundërthënie. Aq më tepër, shumë shkrimtarë të kristerë që kanë shkruar rreth ungjijve dyshojnë në autenticitetin e tyre. Por, unë megjithatë e adhuroja Krishtërimin dhe nuk u kushtoja rëndësi të veçantë këtyre shkrimeve...
Fati deshi që të fitoja një bursë universitare, që ta studioja historinë. Fillova me studimin e Rilindjes Evropiane, si hyrje e studimit të Historisë Moderne Evropiane. Prej këtij studimi mësova se sa i madh ishte ndikimi i mendimit arabo-islam në mendimin evropian. Por, si e pse? Cila ishte arsyeja e këtij ndikimi? Kjo nuk shpjegohej në hollësira! Ky qe shkaku që unë fillova të hulumtoj e të kërkoj prejardhjen e këtij ndikimi.
Me seriozitet fillova gjurmimet dhe hulumtimet shkencore. 

Si fryt i këtij hulumtimi, zbulova se muslimanët ishin ata që e nxorën Spanjën nga errësira e Mesjetës.

 Po të mos ishin muslimanët në Spanjë, Evropa sot e kësaj dite do të mbetej si në kohën e Mesjetës! Dijetari frëng Zhirardi, i cili kishte studiuar në Universitetin Islam të Kordobës, në Spanjë, pasi u kthye në Francë, ishte edhe këshilltar i Papës në Romë. Zhirardi, gjatë qëndrimit në Kordobë i studioi numrat arabë, siç quhen nga evropianët. Deri në atë kohë evropianët përdornin numrat ro-makë, të cilët nuk ishin aspak praktikë, p.sh., nëse dëshironi të shumëzoni 99 x 999 me numrat romakë, do t’ju duhej një faqe e tërë...!
Mendja arabe e zbuloi zeron. Ky zbulim ishte guri themeltar i shkencës matematikore. Zhirardi ishte i pari që i vuri në zbatim zeron dhe numrat arabë, kuptohet, në Evropë. Pa zeron dhe pa numrat arabë nuk do të ishte e mundshme të zhvillohej matematika moderne. 

Pra, sikur të mos ishin zbuluesit muslimanë-arabë, ndoshta do të ishim ende në errësirën e Mes-jetës...
Algjebra ishte një shkencë e pastër arabe, siç ishte edhe shkenca e llogaritjes, e zbuluar nga muslimanët. Pra, duket qartë se matematika, algjebra e llogaritja janë zbulime islame.

Edhe mjekësia që praktikohet sot në Evropë, bazohet në veprat e Ibn Sinasë dhe të Raziut, të cilat edhe sot e kësaj dite studiohen në Universitetin e Sorbonës, sepse janë tejet të dobishme. Muslimanët-arabë gjithashtu e zbuluan qarkullimin e gjakut rreth 400 vjet para Perëndimit!

E gjithë ajo që njihet me emrin Zbulime Shkencore të Rilindjes Evropiane është marrë nga përkthimet latine që kanë bërë muslimanët. Prandaj, këto nuk janë zbulime moderne, por janë rizbulime. Roxher Bakeni, i cili njihet si themelues i shkencës empirike, tha: “Nuk keni mundësi ta njihni shkencën përderisa nuk e mësoni gjuhën arabe!” R. Bakeni e mësoi meto¬dën empirike nga muslimanët. 

F. Magelani, i cili ishte i pari që dëshmoi se Toka është e rrumbullakët, u bazua në studimet islame të botuara në Spanjë. Bile edhe kapiteni i anijes së Magelanit, ishte musliman nga Afrika.

 Nuk e teprojmë nëse themi se dituritë në të cilat ba¬zohet shkenca moderne kanë ardhur kryesisht nga shkencëtarët muslimanë.

Jo vetëm kaq, por edhe marrëdhëniet shoqërore: bujaria, fisnikëria dhe respekti i veçantë ndaj femrës u sollën në Evropë nga arabët, nga rajoni i quajtur Provansë, që shtrihet ndërmjet Francës e Spanjës, prej nga u përhapën në tërë Evropën.

koncepti i sigurimit për dëmshpërblim u bë i njohur në Evropë nga muslimanët arabë. Edhe çeqet e bankave pikësëpari filluan të përdoren nga muslimanët.

Në astronomi, Ibën El-Hithami ishte astronomi i parë që e zbuloi astrolabin. Të gjitha këto që u për¬mendën janë vetëm një pjesë e vogël e asaj që zbulova gjatë studimeve të mia për Evropën moderne.

 Edhe vetë çuditesha dhe pyetja i habitur: Kush janë muslimanët? Asgjë nuk dija për Fenë Islame e as për muslimanët. Kështu, hulumtimet e mia i fillova që nga fillimi.

Nga enciklopedia mësova se muslimanët janë ata të cilët i përkasin Fesë Islame dhe se kanë një libër të shenjtë që thirret Kur’an. Në bibliotekën e Universitetit ekzistonte një përkthim i mirë i Kur’anit të Madhërueshëm, të cilin e mora dhe fillova ta studioj me shumë vëmendje e kujdes.
Gjatë studimit zbulova këto tri pika kryesore, të cilat më lanë përshtypje të thellë. Ato janë:

1. Në Kur’an nuk ka kundërthënie, si në librat e feve të tjera.

2. Në Kur’an, në përmbajtjen e tij, nuk haset në asnjë kundërthënie me arritjet shkencore.

3. Kur’ani përfshin kryesisht çdo aspekt të jetës.
Pastaj fillova të studioja jetëshkrimin e Muhammedit (a.s.). Lexova disa libra rreth jetës së Pejgamberit. Studimet e mia zgjatën pesë vjet.

Në lagjen ku jetoja banonin edhe tre arabë muslimanë. Gjatë muajit të Ramazanit ata agjëronin e unë habitesha. Një ditë i pyeta: “Përse po e torturoni veten?” Ata ma dhanë këtë përgjigje të logjikshme: “Ne agjërojmë jo për ta torturuar ve-ten, siç thoni ju, por për shumë arsye... Problemi kryesor i njeriut sot është vetëkontrolli! Zoti na ka dhuruar shumë mundësi... Agjërimi na mëson gjërat më të rëndësishme që na i ka falur Zoti.

 Thika, për shembull, përdoret në kuzhinë për përgatitjen e ushqimit dhe për gjëra të tjera, por edhe për ta vrarë veten ose dikë tjetër. Pra, varet si e përdor, për të mirë a për të keq. Agjërimin ne e bëjmë për të mirë, që t’i përkryejmë dhe t’i zhvillojmë mundësitë tona. Sidomos vetë-kontrollin...” Kjo përgjigje ishte vërtet e logjikshme. Pas kësaj ngjarjeje, që më la përshtypje të thellë, miqësia ime me këta muslimanë zhvillohej e rritej për çdo ditë!

Një ditë, njëri prej tyre m’u drejtua me këto fjalë: “A e di se je bërë musliman?” U befasova dhe menjëherë e pyeta se përse ma bënte këtë pyetje “Po, - më tha - a nuk e beson Kur’anin?” “Po, e besoj” - i thashë. Më pyeti: “A nuk beson se Muhammedi është i Dërguari i All-llahut?” “Po” - iu përgjigja duke i thënë se një libër si Kur’ani s’mund të sjellë askush pa qenë i Dërguar i Zotit ! Miku im më tha: “E gjithë kjo të bën të kuptosh se je bërë musliman!” U ktheva në shtëpi dhe u mbylla aty për një kohë të gjatë. 

ndjeva që drita e besimit kishte filluar të më ndriçojë dhe All-llahu i Madhërueshëm të më udhëzojë.
I mësova lutjet, namazin. Erdhi muaji i Ramazanit dhe Zoti më dha vullnet që të agjëroj.

Ky ishte fillimi. Në këtë fillim zbulova se Feja Islame është e thjeshtë dhe e kuptueshme, prandaj edhe e pranova. Më vonë shkova në Indonezi si ligjërues universitar. Atje mësova edhe më shumë.

Tani, më në fund, e them me sinqeritetin më të thellë: E falënderoj All-llahun që më ndihmoi ta gjej të vërtetën dhe jam i sigurt se s’ka të vërtetë tjetër përveç Fesë Islame. S’ekziston rrugë tjetër shpëtimi për njerëzimin veç Fesë Islame. Ndiej se Islami është e VËRTETA!

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Selam alejkum,
ximi abedini,
ROBIALLAHUT,

Keni bërë mirë që keni postuar dëshmitë e të konvertuarëve: Pse e pranuan Fenë Islame, por do të ishte edhe më mirë sikur të figuronte emri e mbiemri i autorit, përkthyesit, apo burimi i tyre....

Mexhid Yvejsi,
Gjakovë, 17 Prill 2010

----------


## ximi_abedini

UDHËTIMI I GJATË DREJT ISLAMIT

Si e pranoj isamin  Michael David Shapiro 



Kërkimi 

Unë me kombësi jam çifut rus. Kërkimi im filloi kur isha 19 vjeçar. Isha duke e rimarrë veten nga kufizimet e shkaktuara prej Sajentologjisë (po, truri im ishte honepsur nga ajo). Besimi im në Zotin ishte i paqartë. Synimet në jetën time ishin që unë të bëhesha yll roku. Unë isha duke jetuar në banesën time në Pasadena dhe punoja si sekretar. Qesharake, e di. Një natë isha duke shkuar në kuzhinë dhe u takova me shokun tim zeshkan. Më kujtohet që e pyeta: “A mund ta mbaj këtë vodka në frigorifer sonte?”. 
Ne u përshëndetëm dhe shkuam të flinim. Pas kësaj jeta ime ndryshoi në mënyrë drastike. Ky shoku zeshkan (i cili ishte mysliman përndryshe), ishte muslimani i parë që kisha takuar. Me shume kuriozitet bisedova me të për besimin e tij. Çka është kjo puna e faljes 5 herë në ditë? Dhe për luftën e shenjtë? Kush është Muhamedi? Bisedimet tona ishin të vëzhguara nga bashkëbanuesi ynë i krishterë, Wade. Së bashku, ne krijuam “Seancën dialoguese, çifuti, i krishteri dhe muslimani.” Në të zbuluam shumë dallime dhe shumë ngjashmëri. Interesat e mija kishin ndërruar atëherë nga seksi, droga dhe ahengjet, në kërkim masiv për të vërtetën. Një kërkim që unë duhej ta kompletoja. Kërkimi për Zotin dhe kërkimi se si ta besoj Atë. 



Judaizmi 

Në kërkimin tim për të vërteten, unë e pyeta vetveten: “Mirë, le të fillojmë thjeshtë, sa zotëra mendoj se janë? Unë e përfytyrova vetëm Një, duke e ditur se Zoti i ndarë është më i dobët sesa një Zot i vetëm, duke parafytyruar se nëse një zot nuk pajtohet me të tjerët, aty do të kishte diskutime dhe grindje. Zgjedhja ime ishte një Zot. Njëherë e pranova mundësinë e ekzistimit të një Zoti, i analizova së bashku të dyja, besimet monoteiste dhe politeiste. Kjo gjë më drejtoi më vonë te citati se “Çdo dizajn ka një dizajnues”. Me atë mendim e kuptova me siguri të plotë se Zoti ekziston. Nuk mund t’a shpjegojë pse, vetëm se e ndjeva disi. Ky eksitim i ri i gjetur ishte i shoqëruar me ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë për t’iu bindur Krijuesit. Kufiri im i ardhshëm ishte religjioni. 

Atëherë e pyeta vetën: “Ku t’ia fillojë?” Në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës ekzistojnë me mijëra. Më duhej një mënyrë t’i kufizoj në vetëm disa prej tyre. Si ta përfundoj një punë të tillë? Më erdhi në kokë “Gjej ato që janë monoteiste”. Kjo edhe kishte kuptim, pasi që unë besoj në Një Zot. Mirë, atëherë. Kjo përjashtoi Budizmin dhe Hinduizmin, që të dyja besime politeiste. Religjionet kryesore që kisha ndeshur e që ishin nën titullin e Monoteizmit ishin Judaizmi, Krishterimi dhe Islami. Pasi që jam edhe çifut, fillova me judaizmin. Një Zot, disa profet, 10 urdhëra, Tora (Tevrati), shpirtrat çifut … uh, çka “shpirtrat çifut”? Gjersa isha duke bërë kërkimin kjo ide më tërhoqi vëmendjen. Tregimi është: “nëse një person lind çifut, atëherë ata kanë shpirt çifut dhe ata duhet të përcjellin judaizmin” Vetëm pak … ky është diskriminim , apo jo? Kjo nuk është universale. Pra Zoti bënë shpirtrat çifut dhe shpirtrat e krishterë dhe shpirtrat muslimanë dhe shpirtrat hindu? Unë mendova se të gjithë njerëzit janë të barabartë? Pra për arsye se dikush është i lindur në një religjion, me dekret të Zotit ai duhet të qëndroj në atë … edhe nëse personi e beson atë për false? Hmm … Unë nuk pajtohem me këtë. Një gjë tjetër me të vërtetë më shqetësonte… në judaizëm nuk ka koncept strikt për ferrin … atëherë pse të jesh i mirë? Pse jo mëkatarë? Nëse unë nuk kam frikë nga një dënim i rreptë , atëherë pse duhet të jem i moralshëm? 



Krishterimi 

Duke lëvizur më tutje e zbulova krishterimin. Mirë, një Zot, Ati, biri dhe shpirti i shenjtë … edhe një herë: një Zot, Ati, biri dhe shpirti i shenjtë . Uhhh, të lutem shpjegoje. Si munden të gjitha këto të jenë një Zot? 1 + 1 + 1 = 3 apo jo? Pra si mund të thuash se beson në vetëm një Zot? Shpjegim pas shpjegimi, ekuacion pas ekuacioni, krahasim pas krahasimi, analogji pas analogjie, nuk munda ta kuptoj këtë koncept. Mirë, le të gjurmojmë edhe pak këtu. Doktrina tjetër kryesore: Jezusi vdiq për mëkatet tona dhe ai e bëri këtë sepse ne jemi të ndotur me “Mëkatin Fillestar”. Pra, Jezus Krishti, “i biri i Zotit” duhej të vritej që të shpëtoj të gjithë nga ferri dhe të na pastrojë neve nga mëkati “i dhënë nga Adami (Ademi a.s)” Mirë pra, ju po thoni se të gjithë ne kemi lindur si mëkatarë? Dhe të mëkatosh është të bësh diçka gabim, apo jo? Ju po më thoni mua se foshnja njëvjeçare është fajtore për mëkat ose se ka bërë diçka keq? Kjo është diçka e çuditshme, pra bazuar në veprimet e një njeriu, i tërë njerëzimi duhet vuajtur? Çka është mesazhi moral i këtij tregimi? Ndëshko krejt grupin nëse një devijon? Pse Zoti do të kishte krijuar një rregull të tillë? Kjo nuk është në pajtim me logjikën time. Pra Jezusi vdiq sepse ai “e do njerëzimin”. Prit pak, në Bibël shkruan se Jezusi e pyeti “Atin e tij”: pse më braktise mua? Pra si duket Jezusi nuk e kuptonte se pse ai ishte vrarë brutalisht. Por ju po thoni se ai “vullnetarisht” u sakrifikua. Dosido, më nuk munda ta pranojë këtë religjion. 


E vërteta 

Mirë, cili është religjioni i ardhshëm? ISLAMI. Islam d.m.th nënshtrim. Besimet kryesore të tij janë siç vijon: Një Zot, adhuro Zotin 5 herë në ditë, jep 2.5 % bamirësi vjetore, agjërimi gjatë Ramazanit dhe përfundimisht nëse ke mundësi për të bërë Haxhin në Mekë. Mirë, asgjë e vështirë për të kuptuar deri tani. Asgjë këtu nuk bie ndesh me logjikën time. KUR’AN-i është libër me shumë mrekulli interesante dhe me urtësi të përjetshme. 

Shumë fakte shkencore që janë zbuluar kohëve të fundit ishin të proklamuara në këtë libër 1400 vjet më parë. 
Mirë, Islami i ka përmbushur kushtet e mia të domosdoshme për religjionin. Por unë doja t’i bëjë disa pyetje më të thella për të. A është ky religjion universal? Po, çdokush mund t’i kuptojë këto besime bazike … nuk ka nevojë për analogji apo ekuacion.

 A pajtohet me shkencën? Po, qindra versete të Kuranit pajtohen me shkencën moderne dhe teknologjinë. 

Pasi i analizova faktet e panumërta logjike që i lexova dhe kërkimet, një gjë më së shumti më tërhoqi vëmendjen. “Islami” Emri i këtij religjioni. E vërejta se është i shkruar shumë herë në Kuran. Megjithatë, duke kujtuar studimet paraprake, nuk më kujtohej asnjëherë se kisha parë fjalën “Judaizëm” në Dhiatën e Vjetër ose “Krishterimi” në Dhiatën e Re. Kjo ishte një gjë e madhe. Pse nuk munda t’i gjej këta dy emra në librat e këtyre religjioneve? Sepse, nuk ka kësi emra në këto libra! Duke menduar … E vërejta se “Judaizëm” mund të ndahej në “Juda – izëm” dhe “Krishterimi” përkatësisht “Krisht-rimi”. 

Pra kush është Juda? Ose Judah më saktë. Ai ishte udhëheqësi i fisit të hebrenjve kur Zoti shfaqi mesazhin e tij njerëzimit. Pra ky religjion ishte emëruar sipas një … personi. Mirë, le të shohim se kush është Krishti. Ai ishte personi që dërgoi mesazhin e Zotit te hebrenjtë. Pra ky religjion ishte emëruar sipas një … personi. Pra në kujtesë, ne mund të mbajmë se emrat e këtyre religjioneve janë emra njerëzish të lidhur me “izëm” ose “rimi”. Pavarësisht nga ky fakt, emrat e këtyre religjioneve nuk janë përmendur në shkrimet e tyre të shenjta. Mendova se ajo ishte diçka suplementare. Nëse unë shkoj derë më derë të shes një produkt dhe them: “A dëshironi të bleni ...? A s’do të ishte pyetja logjike “ Si e ka emrin ky ...? Unë nuk do të fitoja asgjë nga produkti pa emër. 

Emërtimi është diçka bazike me të cilën njerëzimi identifikon objektet, fizike dhe ato jo-fizike. Nëse religjioni është supozuar të praktikohet dhe shtrihet te çdo person në Tokë, a s’do të duhej të kishte një emër? Veç kësaj a s’do të duhej që emri të na ipej neve nga Zoti? Po, çështja ime saktësisht. Emrat “Krishterimi dhe Judaizmi” nuk ishin të shkruar në Shkrimet e Shenjta. Njerëzit i emëruan ato, jo Zoti. Nocioni se Zoti urdhëroi njerëzimin që të përcjellin një religjion pa emër është e pamundshme që të pranohet nga mendja ime. Në këtë çështje Judaizmi dhe Krishterimi kanë humbur kredibilitetin e tyre si të pastra, logjike dhe religjione komplete, së paku nga perspektiva ime. ISLAMI është i VETMI nga këto religjione që përmban emrin e religjionit në librat e tij. Kjo është e madhe për mua. Unë e kuptova se duhet ta përcjelli Islamin në atë pikë. Unë pastaj u bëra musliman. E mësova të vërteten. Tanimë isha jashtë errësirës. Dola në dritë...

----------


## ximi_abedini

si e pranoj islamin  ANTONIO CARIOVATO, filozof (Itali)

Quhej Antonio Cariovato, 29 vjeç, italian nga Roma. Pasi e pranoi Fenë Islame, pas një studimi serioz, ndërroi emrin dhe tani quhet Salah Eddin. Ka kryer filozofinë dhe është specializuar në të, por të Vërtetën e gjeti në Fenë Islame.

Rrjedh nga një familje konservatore italiane. Të gjithë anëtarët e familjes së tij shkojnë rregullisht në kishë, u binden rregullave të Kishës Katolike dhe po ato rregulla i zbatojnë në praktikë. “Kështu veproja edhe unë - thotë Antonio Cariovato – derisa zbulova se në Krishtërim ka shumë kundërthënie, hipokrizi e mashtrime...! Për natyrën e Jezu Krishtit dhe jetën e tij ka disa shpjegime. Disa thonë se Jezusi (paqja e shpëtimi i Zotit qofshin mbi të), është djalë i Zotit, kurse disa të tjerë thonë se ai është vetë Zoti, por në pamjen e njeriut etj. Mirëpo, logjika s’e pranon asnjërën nga këto shpjegime. Provova të mësoj se ç’thotë Feja Islame. E lexova Kur’anin e Shenjtë dhe aty gjeta një përgjigje të arsyeshme, bindëse. E falënderova Zotin! Ky ishte hapi im i parë drejt Islamit. Duke e lexuar Kur’anin e Shenjtë zbulova atë që e ruaja në shpirt. Vendosa të bëhem musliman.

Fillova të mësoj se si të falem. I mësova lutjet, e në fillim e mësova kaptinën El-Fatiha. Familja ime në fillim, e sidomos babai dhe vëllezërit, gati të gjithë më kundërshtonin me shumë rreptësi, por unë vazhdoja rrugën time.

 Nuk pija më verë, u lar¬gova prej të gjithëve që luanin bixhoz, që e konsumonin alkoolin dhe bënin punë të tjera të ndaluara, haram.

Kur më shihnin duke marrë abdest e duke u falur pesë herë në ditë, para Zotit të Madhërueshëm, më pyetnin me habi se ç’po bëja? U thosha se po kryeja obligimet fetare...

Ç’është më me rëndësi, në familjen time gati të gjithë fi-lluan t’i vërenin ndryshimet në sjelljet e mia dhe nuk më kundërshtonin si më parë, por filluan në heshtje t’i pranonin vep-rimet e mia e nuk shqetëso¬heshin më. As unë nuk shqetësohe-sha prej tyre! E falënderoj Zotin! Tani të gjithë në familje kanë një simpati ndaj meje dhe po e respektojnë besimin që e kam zgjedhur.

 Feja Islame ka moral të lartë dhe i përkrah fuqimisht marrëdhëniet familjare e njerëzore.

Shpresoj se Zoti do të më ndihmojë që edhe familja ime në të ardhmen ta pranojë Islamin dhe i lutem të Madhit Zot që kjo dë¬shirë të më realizohet së shpejti...! Ai ka mundësi të bëjë çdo gjë!”

Muslimani i ri italian, filozofi Antonio Cariovato, tani me emrin e ri Salah Eddin, është i martuar dhe bashkëshortja e tij quhet Ajshe. Gjashtë muaj para se të martoheshin ajo pranoi Islamin.

 Ata ishin kolegë të mirë, të dashur e të sinqertë. I shprehnin njëritjetrit ndjenjat e brendshme shpirtërore. Dhe si rezultat i të gjitha këtyre bisedave edhe ajo filloi të interesohej për Fenë Islame. Filloi të mësojë, të lexojë, të studiojë e të krahasojë dhe më në fund All-llahu i Plotfuqishëm e udhëzoi, e ndriçoi, kështu që edhe ajo e pranoi Islamin!

“Lavdi të Madhit Zot, jeta jonë bashkëshortore”, - thotë plot gëzim z. Salah Eddin, - është e lumtur dhe plot mirëkuptim. Gruaja ime, Ajshja - vazhdon z. Salah Eddin, - e di se duhet t’i bindet Zotit, kuptohet edhe burrit. Unë, gjithashtu, i di të drejtat e gruas, të cilat ajo i gëzon në Fenë Islame... E kundër¬ta po ndodh në shoqërinë evropiane.
Shkurt e me pak fjalë mund të themi: E gjetëm veten në Islam. E ndiejmë paqen e sigurinë, prej se jemi bërë muslimanë. Vërtet, jeta jonë tani ka kuptim! Të gjitha këto na mungonin dhe iu mungojnë njerëzve në shoqërinë moderne evropiane. Ky civilizim materialist po e bënë njeriun frikacak, të pasigurtë, të shqetësuar dhe të hutuar... 

Vetëm besimi i drejtë në All-llahun e Plotfuqishëm mund ta ndryshojë këtë gjendje të mjerueshme, vetëm me besim njeriu mund të jetojë në paqe në këtë botë.
Edhe gruaja ime ndihet dhe shprehet pothuajse në të njëjtën mënyrë.

 Feja Islame na mësoi dhe na obligoi të falemi pesë herë në ditë. Pesë herë në ditë të takohesh me All-llahun e Madhërueshëm është një gëzim i papërshkrueshëm.

Në çdo namaz më kthjellohet mendja, më qartësohet besimi dhe më qetësohet shpirti. Kjo mund të gjendet vetëm në Islam. Me të vërtetë, ne zbuluam shumë mirësi në këtë fe të vërtetë.”

Marr nga faqja islame ne facebook  :i ngrysur:  islami,feja e vertet)

----------


## ximi_abedini

si e pranoj islamin Aisha Buta (Debi Rogjers) 

Si i ftoi në Islam Ajshja prindërit e saj, familjen dhe 30 shoqe


Për një vajzë katolike të pranosh Islamin dhe të martohesh me mysliman është mjaft e jashtëzakonshme. Por edhe më shumë se kaq, Ajshja u bë shkas që ta pranojnë Islamin edhe prindërit e saj, shumica tjetër e familjes dhe së paku 30 shoqe dhe fqinj.

Familja e saj ishin katolikë të rreptë. Kur të gjithë adoleshentët në Britani puthnin posterët e Gjorgj Majkëllit, ajo në mure kishte fotografi të Jezusit. Dhe pastaj kishte gjetur se krishterimi nuk i mjaftonte; kishte shumë pyetje për të cilat nuk gjente përgjigje dhe ajo u ndje e pakënaqur me mungesën e strukturës disiplinore të besimit të saj.

Ajshja e kishte parë burrin e saj të ardhshëm, Muhamed Butan, për herë të parë kur ishte 10 vjeç, pasi ishte blerëse e rregullt e shitores së këpucëve, në shitoren e vizituar nga familja e saj. Ajo e kishte parë atë në shpinë duke u falur. “Kishte një paqe në atë që bënte”. Ai kishte thënë se është mysliman. Unë i thashë: “Çka do të thotë mysliman?”
Më pas, me ndihmën e tij ajo filloi të interesohej më shumë për Islamin. Në moshën 17 vjeçare ajo kishte lexuar tërë Kuranin në gjuhën arabe. “Çdo gjë që lexoja”, thoshte ajo, “kishte arsye”. Ajo kishte vendosur për t’u kthyer në Islam në moshën 16 vjeçare.

Kur i thashë fjalët e dëshmisë, ishte sikur të më ishte larguar barra e rëndë që e kisha mbajtur mbi krahët e mi. Ndihesha sikur një foshnje e porsalindur.”
Pavarësisht nga kthimi i saj në Islam, prindërit e Muhamedit ishin kundër martesës së tyre. Ata e shihnin atë si një femër perëndimore e cila do ta linte djalin e tyre më të vjetër në rrugë dhe do t’ua jepte familjes një emër të lig.

Megjithatë, çifti u martua në një xhami lokale. Ajshja veshi një fustan të punuar nga nëna e Muhamedit. Të pranishme ishin edhe motrat e tij të cilat shkuan në ceremoni tinëz, jashtë dëshirës së babait të tyre, i cili refuzoi ta ndiqte atë.
Ishte gjyshja e tij e vjetër ajo e cila e shtroi rrugën mes grave. Ajo erdhi nga Pakistani, ku martesat e racave të përziera ishin edhe më tabu, dhe insistoi të takohet me Ajshen. Ajo u impresionua me faktin që ajo kishte lexuar Kuranin dhe ua mbushi mendjen të tjerëve; dhe dalëngadalë, Ajshja, tani 32 vjeçare, u bë njëra nga familjarët.

Prindërit e Ajshes, Majkëll dhe Mergjori Rogjers (Michael dhe Marjory Rogers), të cilët e ndoqën dasmën ishin më tepër të ngarkuar se çfarë rroba kishte veshur tani vajza e tyre (shallvaret tradicionale kamiz) dhe se çfarë do të mendonin fqinjët. Ajsha kishte mision që t’i thërrasë në Islam edhe pjesën tjetër të familjes së saj, me përjashtim të motrës së saj (“Ende jam duke punuar me të”).
“Unë dhe burri im kemi punuar me prindërit e mi, duke iu treguar për Islam dhe ata i panë ndryshimet në mua, si nuk ua ktheja më fjalën!”

Nëna e saj shpejt i ndoqi hapat e saj. Mergjori Rogjers e ndërroi emrin në Sumeja dhe u bë myslimane e devotshme. Ajo u mbulua dhe i falte namazet me kohë dhe asgjë nuk e preokuponte përveç lidhjes së saj me Zotin.”

Babai i Ajshes tregoi një angazhim më të ngadalshëm, kështu që ai i shërbente nënës që sapo kishte pranuar Islamin (e cila vdiq nga kanceri).

Unë dhe nëna bisedonim me babin rreth Islamit derisa ishim ulur në një shtrat në kuzhinë një ditë, kur ai tha: “Cilat janë fjalët që i thoni ju kur bëheni myslimanë?”
“Unë dhe nëna kërcyem mbi të.”

Tri vite më vonë, Islamin e pranoi edhe vëllai i Ajshes, gruaja dhe fëmijët e tij dhe djali i motrës së saj.
Ajo nuk u ndal me kaq. E tërë familja pranoi Islamin. Çdo të hënë, qe 13 vjet, Ajshja mban mësime për Islamin për gratë skoceze. Ajo u ndihmoi 30 vetave ta pranojnë Islamin. Ajo i mirëpret pyetjet. “Ne nuk presim që njerëzit ta pranojnë besimin verbërisht.”

Burri i saj, Muhamed Buta, tani 41 vjeçar, zakonisht ndihmon në restorantin familjar, por qëllimi i tij kryesor në jetë është që pesë fëmijët e tij t’i rrisë si myslimanë.
Çdo martesë ka përpjetat dhe tatëpjetat e saj. Por i Dërguari, paqja dhe lavdërimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të, ka thënë: “Çdo vështirësi ka lehtësi.” Kështu nëse jeni në një periudhë të vështirë, ju punoni që t’iu vijë lehtësimi.”

Muhamedi është më romantik: “Mendoj se e njohim njëri-tjetrin me shekuj...
Sipas Islamit, ju nuk jeni vetëm partnerë në jetë, mund të jeni partnerë edhe në xhenet, përgjithmonë. Është gjë e bukur, e dini.”


Marrë nga: www.muslimconverts.com

Përktheu me shkurtime: F. K.

----------


## ximi_abedini

"Me këto fjalë prof.T deklaron pranimin e fesë Islame..." Rreth qendrave nervore në lëkurë dhe përshkrimit të tyre Kuranor"


MREKULLITË SHKENCORE TË KUR'ANIT


"Nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Allahut, Muhammedi është i dërguari i Tij"

Me këto fjalë prof. Taxhasun deklaron pranimin e fesë Islame. Kjo ndodhi në simpoziumin e tetë të mjekëslsë në Riad, në Arabinë Saudite.

Ky është prof. Taxhatan Taxhasun, përgjegjës i anatomisë dhe embriologjisë në universitetin Shajng Maj në Tajlandë dhe njëherësh është dekan i fakultetit të mjekësisë në këtë universitet.

Kontaktin e parë me të e patëm, kur i treguam disa vargje kur'anore dhe thënie të Muhammedit a.s., të cilat kanë të bëjnë me sferën e specializimit të tij në shkencën e anatomisë. Pasi ia treguam ato, ai tha: "Edhe ne kemi në librat tona të shenjta budiste, citate që përshkruajnë në mënyrë të përpiktë etapat embriologjike."

Ne i thamë se dëshironim t'i njihnim ato përshkrime dhe të dinim se çfarë është shkruar në ato libra rreth embrionit.

Profesori na premtoi se pas një viti do të na i sjellë ato. Kur erdhi pas një viti për të taktuar studentët e mjekësisë, në universitetin e mbretit Abdul Aziz, ia kërkuam citatet që na kish premtuar, por profesori kërkoi falje duke thënë se unë u premtova duke mos e verifikuar këtë gjë, por pas kërkimeve dhe hulumtimeve që bëra, pashë se në librat budiste nuk kishte citate, të cilat flasin për etapat embriologjike.

Pas kësaj ne i ofruam prof ligjëratën e shkruar nga doktor Keith Moore, me titull: "Përputhshmëria mes embriologjisë dhe asaj që është thënë në Kur'an dhe Sunne". Kur e pyetëm se a e njihni prof. Kith Mur, na u përgjigj se prof Moore është ndër dijetarët më të mëdhenj botërorë në këtë fushë. Pasi e lexoi ligjëratën e tij u befasua.

Ne i bëmë prof. Taxhasonit disa pyetje në fushën e anatomisë, ca prej të cilave kishin të bënin me djegiet e lëkurës. Ai tha: "Nëse djegia e lëkurës është e thellë shkakton humbjen e çdo lloj ndieshmërie." I thamë se me siguri ju intereson të dini, se në librin e shenjtë, në Kur'anin famëlartë, para më shumë se 1400 vitesh, është aluduar mbi këtë, ku thuhet se pabesimtarët, në Ditën e Ringjalljes, do të dënohen me dënim në ferr dhe sa herë që t'u digjen lëkurët, Allahu do t'ua ripërtërijë atyre lëkurën që ta ndiejnë ndëshkimin. Këtu pra, aludohet në atë se qendra e ndjeshmërisë së diegieve ndodhet në lëkurë. Teksti kur'anor në lidhje me këtë thotë:

Vërtet ata që mohuan argumente Tona, do t'i hedhim në Zjarr. Sa herë që atyre tlu digien lëkurët, ne ua ndërrojmë me lëkurë të tjera që ta shijojnë dënimin. Allahu është i Plotfuqishëm dhe i Mënçur. (En Nisa, 56)

A pajtoheni se kjo që është thënë para 1400 vitesh në Kur'anin e shenjtë ka të bëjë me indet natyrore që gjenden në lëkurë dhe me ndjeshmër inë e saj?

Prof Taxhason tha "Po! Pajtohem se kjo ka të bëjë me qendrën e ndjeshmërisë së diegieve, sepse ne vargun kur'anor thuhet se, kur dikush bën mëkat, do të dënohet në botën tjetër dhe, pasi të digjet lëkura, Allahu do t'i krijojë atij lëkurë të re, që të ndiejë përsëri dhimbje dhe kjo gjë do të përsëritet vazhdin-tisht. Kjo do të thotë, se që para 1400 vitesh në Kur’anin e shenjtë aludohet në atë se qendra e ndjeshmërisë gjendet në lëkurë."

Është e vërtetë se lëkura është qendra e ndjeshmërisë së djegieve. Nëse ajo digjet plotësisht, ndjeshmëria humbet. Prandaj Allahu i madhëruar në Ditën e Gjykimit do t'i dënojë pabesimtarët me ripërtëritjen e lëkurës, sa herë që të digjet ajo.

Allahu i madhëruar, në Kur'anin famëlartë, thotë:

"Vërtet ata që mohuan argumentet Tona, do t'i hedhim në zjarr Sa herë që aty t'u digien lëkurët, Ne ua ndërrojmë me lëkurë të tjeras që ta shijojnë dënimin. Allahu është i Plotfuqishëm dhe i Mënçur (En Nisa, 56)

Kështu ne prof. Taxhasonit i përmendëm disa vargje kur'anore dhe thënie të pejgamberit, Muhammedit a.s. dhe e pyetëm atë:

A është e mundur që, Muhammedi a.s. këto njohuri t'i ketë marrë nga ndonjë burim njerëzor?

Profesori u përgjigj se s'është e mundur një gjë e tillë!

E pyetëm: Atëherë nga i mori këto dije? yes Ai vazhdoi dhe tha: Ju pyes unë juve se nga i mori Muhammedi këto njohuri?!

Ne i thamë: Nga Allahu i madhëruar Ai tha: Kush është Allahu? Ne i thamë: Allahu është Krijuesi i gjithësisë. Urtësia tregon të urtin, dija në këtë univers tregon se është dhënë nga i Gjithëdituri, përkryeshmëria e universit tregon se është vepër e Gjithënjohësit Mëshira dëshmon se është dhënë nga Mëshiruesi. Rregulli unik dhe sistemi i përkryer i universit dëshmon, se është vepër e një Krijuesi të Vetëm, të Lartësuar dhe Madhështor."

Prof. Taxhasun u pajtua me tërë këto që thamë. Më pas ai u kthye në vendin e tij, ku mbajti shumë ligjërata mbi këtë fenomen, të cilin e njohu dhe e studioi. Më pas më njoftoi se disa studentë e kanë pranuar fenë Islame, pas ligjëratave që mbajti ai. Pastaj erdhi koha e simpoziumit të 8-të të mjekësisë, në Arabinë Saudite. Në sallën e madhe e cila ishte caktuar për mbajtjen e simpoziumit shkencor, me titull: " Fenomeni shkencor në Kur'an dhe në Sunnet", ai gjatë katër ditëve dëgjoi një numër profesorësh muslimanë, dhe jomuslimanë, të cilët ligjëruan mbi fenomenin shkencor në Kur'an dhe në Sunnet. Në fund të këtyre ligjëratave, u ngrit prof. ;Taxhata Taxhasun, duke thënë : "Gjatë 3 viteve të fundit u thellova në studimin e përkthimin e Kur'anit të shenjtë, të cilin ma dhuroi prof. Abdul Mexhid Ez Zendani. Vitin e kaluar prof. 'Muvaz më dha ligjëratën e prof. Ez Zendanit dhe prof. Keith Moore, duke kërkuar nga unë që t'i përkthej ato në gjuhën tajlandeze dhe t'u mbaj disa ligjërata muslimanëve në Tajlandë. Unë iu përgjigja kërkesës së tij. Këtë mund ta shihni në kasetën që ia dhashë atij, e cila përmban studimet e mia dhe atë që kam kuptuar nga konteksti i thënieve. Unë besoj vërtetë se çdo gjë që është përmendur në Kur'an para 1400 vjetësh është e vërtetë e -qëndrueshme dhe mund të shpjegohet përmes shkencës. Pejgamberi Muhammed s'dinte të shkruante dhe të lexonte. S'ka dyshim se ai është i dërguari i Zotit, i cili na solli të vërtetën Kjo e vërtetë atij iu dha përmes shpalljes nga Krijuesi, Gjithënjohësi i çdo gjëje. Ky Krijues s'ka dyshim se është Allahu.

Prandaj besoj se erdhi koha që të deklaroj se:

"S'ka Zot tjetër përveç Allahut dhe se Muhammedi është i dërguari i Tij".

Së fundi ju falenderoj për përgatitjen e mrekullueshme të këtij simpoziumi, i cili qe në një shkallë të lartë dhe të sukseshme. Pjesët të cilat janë përgatitur për video, padyshim janë arritur me mund. Jam interesuar mjaft jo vetëm në aspektin shkencor, por kam kontaktuar edhe me shkencëtarë duke shfrytëzuar këtë rast të shkëlqyeshëm, që të lidh miqësi me ta.

Padyshim dhurata më e shtrenjtë dhe më e vlefshme që fitova me përqafimin e fesë islame është besimi se: "S'ka Zot tjetër përveç Allahut, Muhammedi është i dërguari i Tij. Kështu u bëra mysliman.

Allahu është Thënës i së vërtetës.

"Në emër të Allahut, Bamirësit të Përgiitlishëm, Mëshiruesit".

"E atyre që u është dhënë dija, e dinë se kjo që të është : shpallur nga Zoti yt, është e vërtetë dhe udhëzon në rrugën e të Gjithëfuqishmit dhe të Lavdëruarit. " (Sebe,6)

marr nga faqja islame ne facebook ( E Vërteta në Zemër)

----------

